# Horde and PHP "deprecated" errors

## Akaihiryuu

After updating PHP to 5.3.6, I am getting a slew of "deprecated" error messages from Horde whenever I log into it.  This is an example:

Deprecated: Assigning the return value of new by reference is deprecated in /var/www/www.internal.lan/htdocs/horde/lib/Horde/Block/Collection.php on line 146

I have read that you can disable these errors by editing php.ini to not show deprecated errors, by setting error reporting = E_ALL & ~E_DEPRECATED, however unless I'm editing the wrong file setting this has no effect on anything.  The php.ini I changed was in /etc/php/apache2-php5.  I'm not a developer...since Horde is working except for the annoying messages along the side, is there ANY way to turn this off?

----------

## cach0rr0

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-869859.html

not sure if what you've tried effectively amounts to the same thing; this is, among the reasons, I'm avoiding a move to 5.3 for the time being - I'll hold onto it until it's flat-out unsupported.

----------

## Akaihiryuu

Tried changing the error reporting behavior as they said...it didn't work.  There doesn't seem to be any way to get rid of the deprecated warnings with this version.  I'm considering just reverting it.

----------

## malern

 *Akaihiryuu wrote:*   

> The php.ini I changed was in /etc/php/apache2-php5

 

The ini file for 5.3.6 should be in /etc/php/apache2-php5.3, the ini file in /etc/php/apache2-php5 is for the old unslotted version of php (which is probably not what you are running).

----------

